# Best Pickle Fork Arrow Drop?



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I just bought a Mathews Monster im looking at new fork drops that performs well. Does anyone have any recomendations or dislikes?

Thanks!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

QAD Ultra rest, and the ripcord code red are both very good. Alot of ppl think very highly of those 2. The new trophy ridge rest has an interesting fall away concept, but havent seen to many reviews on it yet.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

texwake said:


> I just bought a Mathews Monster im looking at new fork drops that performs well. Does anyone have any recomendations or dislikes?
> 
> Thanks!


Down Force was a drop away designed specifically for Mathews. I use on on my extreme. Not bad, but it is not much for containment.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a limbdriver fan.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

*QAD Ultra Pro*

I've had mine for years and don't have a single complaint.........Love it.


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

I like my NAP Apache....


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I'm an Ultra Rest fan too. I have the Pro model now. I started out with the Hunter on my old bow, but upgraded when I got my Bowtech. My brother is using my old bow now with the Hunter and loves it as well.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I have the ripcord code red and I love it. Great containment. U can set the forks in the locked upright position so u don't have to worry about the arrow slipping while drawing the bow. I went to it from a biscuit and can't believe the accuracy gain as well


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Rip Cord: Code Red has been my pick. Full containment. Really nice rest.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

My son and I have both been using the cheaper QAD, and have been very happy with it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that if you go to full draw on a Ripcord, and then let down, you can't lower the rest, which you can do on the QAD. 

Regarding the Pro QAD- the only thing it is supposed to do different than the cheaper model is not bounce back up after a shot. Well do you think that if the cheaper model actually did bounce back up that they would be able to sell any of them? I have posed this question to 3 dealers so far, and all three had no answer, and got that "you've been duped by the advertising and are willing to pay another $20-30 for it" look on their face. Has anyone had the "slap back" problem with the regular QAD??


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

THE JAMMER said:


> My son and I have both been using the cheaper QAD, and have been very happy with it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that if you go to full draw on a Ripcord, and then let down, you can't lower the rest, which you can do on the QAD.
> 
> Regarding the Pro QAD- the only thing it is supposed to do different than the cheaper model is not bounce back up after a shot. Well do you think that if the cheaper model actually did bounce back up that they would be able to sell any of them? I have posed this question to 3 dealers so far, and all three had no answer, and got that "you've been duped by the advertising and are willing to pay another $20-30 for it" look on their face. Has anyone had the "slap back" problem with the regular QAD??


I have researched it and found that the Rip cord is the best deal. I found one for $79.95 installed. The fork does lower if you let down. 
I looked at the Cheap QAD ($55.99) and the Pro QAD ($110.99) and found that I pay less for the breaking system to stop the "slap back" with the ripcord. I dont know if the slap back thing is a huge problem but for $30 bucks more why not have it. I also found some people saying the QAD did not work great in the rain but the Rip Cord did. 
You can go to the websites and they have actual slow speed fotage of the bounce back Vs. break which is noticable.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

One more thing is that I found most places have the ripcord on backorder becasue they are becoming popular.


----------



## David Brock (May 21, 2007)

Rip Cord !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Limb Driver from "Vapor Trail". My favorite and has never let me down . I am shooting this on a LS speedzone 70lbs @ 29" 410gr = 326fps . Bullets in the paper and walkback tuned to 65yds 1.5" groups with 100gr thunder heads @ 50yds. I never could get this bow to tune that tight until I switched to the LD. If you need more info let me know..................Dave


----------

